# 55g cube build



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello all. 
I wanted to share some pictures of my 55 g cube i built last summer. 
Build details are
55g 24x24x24 3/8 acrylic tank 
oak base cabinet and light hood
Pentair air modular filter system
Mechanical. module,
Chemical module,
co2 dif. w/ ph probe module,
heater module and 8 watt uv module
5lb co2, reg. and ph controller
all plumbed into a closed loop system 
fluorite substrate
4 t5 vho lights 
1 175 watt mh


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC  ... Very well done!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

wow good job with the tank an I like the layout too


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks! kinda new to this forum stuff!


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks alot! not much of a plant layout, just wanted it to grow wild and i would work out the looks as i go along on this one.


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Update to this display tank and thread!
removed oak canopy. i like the open look these days 
replaced tank with a new one that uses a rear overflow for filter supply. 
installed large filter return piping for high volume, slow flow.
then replanted 









closeup








recent picture from 12.04.2k8








cool picture from top. 









hope you enjoy viewing the pics!
MD


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

What a great tank! I like the open top look as well, it's neat to see the plants from the top. I like the untamed look of the stems. It's interesting without being overbearing.


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

cs_gardener said:


> What a great tank! I like the open top look as well, it's neat to see the plants from the top. I like the untamed look of the stems. It's interesting without being overbearing.


Untamed is a good description, i like that!
i wanted a wild or untamed look. with plants growing together and around each other.

Thanks!


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Very Nice MountainDew!

I take it you built the stand, very nice carpentry skills there. Love the look of the new tank. I am messing around with replacing an existing 18 gallon eclipse with a 24" cube. How do you like the acrylic tank? Is there any chance of seeing how the overflow is plumbed? 

Great work...


Freshwater

A.K.A.

Todd


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> Very Nice MountainDew!
> 
> I take it you built the stand, very nice carpentry skills there. Love the look of the new tank. I am messing around with replacing an existing 18 gallon eclipse with a 24" cube. How do you like the acrylic tank? Is there any chance of seeing how the overflow is plumbed?
> 
> ...


Acrylic tanks are great. they are very clear, unlike most glass tanks.
on the bad side, care must be taken to not scratch acrylic when cleaning.
some detailed pictures of tank and filter system will follow this reply.
i just need to look around hard drive and upload some.

thanks again.
MD


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Here is a picture of rear overflow and return piping. during fabrication.
after setup i replaced all black pipe with 1" clear pvc, including elbow fittings.
Also rear black acrylic panel was removed not long after setup. I liked having the pipes and valves show, made it look modern









Picture of tank in place. 
and about ready for connection to filter system.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

Great cube, I like the style stand and all looking forward to see how this one grows.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I've never seen clear pvc. Where could I find that?

tex guy


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

You've done a great job! Having your equipment on a drawer seems very handy, good idea! I'm looking forward in following the progress. Keep everyone updated!


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Tex Guy said:


> I've never seen clear pvc. Where could I find that?
> 
> tex guy


A few places on the net have it! i use savco supply . com for most of the stuff i build! they have about the best prices and a good selection of the plumbing parts i need or use.


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Dan S said:


> You've done a great job! Having your equipment on a drawer seems very handy, good idea! I'm looking forward in following the progress. Keep everyone updated!


thanks Dan,
having the filter system in a drawer, does make it easy to maintain. Just open cabinet/ drawer and check operation of equipment, c02, ph, uv, heater and if filter change is required then turn power off to pump, close valves and replace with clean one. 
MD.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

First of all good job on building a tank it looks great. Could you post a plant list, im most interested in the stem plant with small leaves, I have one that looks just like it and I dont know what it is. Beautiful layout by the way.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What a wonderful job you have done on your tank. I'm always impressed with the craftwmanship displayed on this site.


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

DMHdispute said:


> First of all good job on building a tank it looks great. Could you post a plant list, im most interested in the stem plant with small leaves, I have one that looks just like it and I dont know what it is. Beautiful layout by the way.


thanks for your nice comments
the stem plant is a Rotala Sp. but it could be some other as they are not always sold and marked correctly by lfs.
other plants are.
Glossostigma elatinoides
Java Fern
Sagittaria subulata "small sword plants"
Echinodorus bleheri "large sword" 
Hydrocotyle Leucocephala "pennywort"
Echinodorus opacus hybrid
Cryptocoryne walkeri (lutea)
i think thats it!


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> What a wonderful job you have done on your tank. I'm always impressed with the craftwmanship displayed on this site.


thanks tex gal

i have tried to combine my hobbies of woodworking and acrylic fabrication
with aquariums and photography.


----------



## scoot (Dec 6, 2008)

I would love to see a bit more detail on the tank and the electrical setup if you don't mind. How difficult was it to build the tank and so forth.

Great job.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

very nice setup. did you build the tank yourself.


----------



## apcreader (Feb 27, 2005)

This is my thread. Can someone help me replace my original name. for some reason apc changed it to apcreader  from mountaindew : any help will be great.

Proof








[/URL][/IMG]

and this exact system Today








[/URL][/IMG]

And just to amaze people about good care of fish! look at date








[/URL][/IMG]

and the other day








[/URL][/IMG]

not easy but possible when your a dedicated experienced care taker using a research grade custom aquarium built by me! These fish are almost 20 years old. and predate digital cameras!


----------



## apcreader (Feb 27, 2005)

I dont keep this tank as a high light fast growing aquarium these days. I have this aquarium down to costing about 12$ a month for electricity use to never think about that. and the 2 others down about 7$ a month each for a total of 30$ for power. that is more then my auto insurance. These days electricity where I live is outrageous. Making this hobby very expensive to enjoy!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

well that sucks


----------

